# Remote desktop tool



## DarkEgo (Nov 15, 2008)

I need a remote desktop tool that will allow me to connect to a linux computer from a windows computer. I am using ubuntu. My linux computer is my file server/ torrenting computer. I don't have a monitor to use for it (nor room for a monitor) so I was thinking I could just use a remote desktop tool. I would also like to be able to connect to other windows based machines (like my game server). Any sugestions on a good FREE remote desktop tool for windows and linux.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2008)

RealVNC Free Edition might work:
http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html

It's pretty limited in what it can do though.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 15, 2008)

LogMeIn maybe. I use it for all the computers in my house. Its limited on the free version.


----------



## DarkEgo (Nov 15, 2008)

All I realy need to do is get to the desktops on my computers. I dont need any "special tools." All I need to be able to do is get on the Linux computer every once in a while to pick a new torrent.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe an FTP server on the linux computer would be better?  Just share that folder so you can get access to it from any computer that can work with FTP.  The popular ones for Linux are ProFTPd, PureFTPd, and GLFTPd.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 15, 2008)

DarkEgo said:


> All I realy need to do is get to the desktops on my computers. I dont need any "special tools." All I need to be able to do is get on the Linux computer every once in a while to pick a new torrent.



Id say LogMeIn then. Does great.


----------



## ktr (Nov 15, 2008)

There is a crap load of bit torrent clients with web interface. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_software#Interface_and_Programming


----------



## JayD239 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have successfully used xrdp, which allows you to use the regular windows remote desktop tool. So no need for downloading and installing aps on your windows client. You do need to have x-server installed which, in my opinion, is not really useful for a fileserver/torrenting client. A webbased torrent client would sooth your needs. I use transmission, also has a ubuntu deb package (not yet via apt though)


----------

